
Gandhi Was a Racist Who Forced Young Girls to Sleep in Bed with Him - napoleond
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/gandhi-was-a-racist-who-forced-young-girls-to-sleep-in-bed-with-him
======
coldtea
Only idiots are shaken by such articles (well, it's for the Vice audience
after all).

Yes, Gandhi was human, and had many of the prejudices of his era plus some
failings of his own.

What's important is not what he thought and did in situations that nearly
everybody else at the time thought the same, but what he did different and
what impacted great change -- which is the reason we celebrate him for.

It's like pointing out that Jefferson had slaves, or Jerry Lee Lewis married
his 13yo cousin, or MLK was sleeping around as reasons to dismiss them.

Yeah, so? Let he who has not sinned cast the first stone, and also let them
tell us what compared to the Declaration of Independence or Great Balls of
Fire or the fight against racism have they done that was as important?

------
Cheyana
He tested his sexual patience by sleeping next to his grand-niece? Jeezus, why
would your sexual patience even be an issue in that situation?

------
Khaine
I think its important to remember everybody is human and has flaws. Hopefully
those students at princeton who want to scrub Woodrow Wilson's name from
everything read this and realise that.

Just because we celebrate all the good a person does in their life doesn't
diminish the fact that they are human, and suffer from flaws. Sometimes its
good to be reminded of this.

------
jessriedel
I guess we'll have to strip his name from all those buildings and awards, and
tear down the statues.

